# Oconomowoc Raceway Suzuka Prelim



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Pics from both angles


Hope ya like it

Very Prelim


Thanks

Mike Block


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Looking forward to this build Mike. Is that CNC routed from Sintra? Will you hand route the slots and rail slots?

Todd


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*bowman*

Brad bowman hand routed, no cnc, brads doing rails and lockwire as usual for me.
Table required approx 10x33, 87.5 lap length
And no its not sintra brand but same type material.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks impressive!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I would assume drivers stations will be along the the side where the hairpin turn is? Toughest part of the track, and giving the best overall view...


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Final decisions on drivers locations won't really happen until the track is down on the table. They might wind up there, won't really know until we can actually visualize line of sight. Don't forget there is a bridge/overpass as well. We will keep our options open the tables are being built this week, so we may have a better idea when the tables are standing.

Thanks for the input! Its all welcome!



Michael Block


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I like it! :thumbsup:

I'd like to book a race for our sports car league once things are up & running.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

No Problem, always welcome







Michael Block


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Just like the track on gran tourismo. Looks great.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Design was direct copy of Google Earth of Suzuka F1 Circuit
Just made it to fit the space in the shop


Everyone come on down and try it when done


Thanks

Michael Block
www.oconomowocraceway.com
www.thequarrel.com
www.slottrak.com


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

To make it even more interesting - put a driver station on each side. That way you have a look from all 4 different angles...????


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely BIG! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

